# Harbour looks to confirm commerciality at potentially giant Indonesian gas discovery



## Indos

Initial success for Harbour Energy at play-opening deepwater exploration well in Indonesia​UK-listed Harbour Energy (LON:HBR) has announced initial success at its play-opening deepwater Timpan-1 exploration well offshore Indonesia in the North Sumatra basin. Significantly, the initial result bodes well for the frontier area and could open up more petroleum plays, which are thought to be gas prone.
By Damon Evans
13/07/2022, 1:28 pm






The Capella drillship drilled the Timpan-1 exploration well offshore Indonesia

UK-listed Harbour Energy (LON:HBR) has announced initial success at its play-opening deepwater Timpan-1 exploration well offshore Indonesia in the North Sumatra basin. Significantly, the initial result bodes well for the frontier area and could open up more petroleum plays, which are thought to be gas prone.

The operator said it has completed the drilling of the Timpan-1 exploration well, located 150 kilometres offshore Indonesia, in a water depth of 4,245 feet, with the West Capella drillship, at its Andaman II production-sharing contract (PSC)

“The well was drilled to a total vertical depth of 13,818 feet subsea. The well hit a 390 foot gas column in a high net-to-gross, fine-grained sandstone reservoir with associated permeability of 1-10 mD. A full data acquisition programme has been completed including wireline logging, 240 feet of core recovered and a drill stem test,” Harbour said in a statement.

“The well flowed on test at 27 mmscfd of gas and 1,884 bopd of associated 58 degrees API condensate through a 56/64 inch choke. While the well has encountered a material gas accumulation, further work will be required to establish commerciality and the full potential of this play across the licence,” said the company.

Gary Selbie, President Director of Harbour in Indonesia, said, “we are encouraged by the result of this play-opening exploration well. We look forward to working with our partners and the Government of Indonesia to determine the potential for commercialisation of this important discovery.”

Mubadala Petroleum, a parter in the Timpan-1 well, said the results are especially important as an indication that the adjacent fields the Andaman I and South Andaman, which it operates with 80% interest, will also include material under-explored resources, reinforcing the potential to help meet energy demand in the region and align with its expansion plans in Indonesia.

*Potential For Big Discoveries*​The region, which is largely undrilled, offers the potential for big gas discoveries. The Timpan play opening well was targeting 300 million barrels of oil equivalent and was expected to be gas prone, Harbour said last December. The gross play potential is up to 12 trillion cubic feet and 400 million barrels of condensate.

Significantly, the company has already identified potential commercialisation paths with first gas eyed by 2026, as well as options for carbon capture and storage (CCS).

Premier Oil, now a Harbour company, holds a 40% operated interest at the Andaman II Block. It said it has a strong supportive partnership with BP (LON:BP) and Mubadala, both partners in the PSC.

“Success at Timpan will de-risk the other prospects from the block. One of the significant factors behind the commerciality of these finds would be where the produced gas is marketed,” said Prateek Pandey, vice president analysis at Rystad Energy.

Repsol and Petronas are also drilling the much-anticipated Rencong-1X exploration well in the North Sumatra basin. The probe is targeting potential giant gas pockets in the Andaman III exploration Block in waters 1500 meters deep.

“The success from these blocks could open up many petroleum plays in the deeper sections, which are estimated to hold a majority of the gas resources in the basin. A commercial discovery would also pave the way for more E&P operators to explore the relatively untouched deeper plays in the country that has so far been characterised by discoveries made primarily in the shallow waters and onshore plays,” noted Pandey.

Indonesia’s upstream regulator SKK Migas said it will encourage Harbour Energy to drill in other structures in the Andaman block that have a number of similar structures. “I have a report that Premier Oil will focus on structures in the western area that have the same play as the current discovery. This is encouraging news, and we are optimistic that in the future oil and gas reserves will be found in this block,” said deputy for planning at SKK Migas Benny Lubiantara.

“Along with the discussion of work, program & budget (WPnB) in 2023, SKK Migas will encourage Premier Oil to reinvest in this block, so that discoveries can be found in the future,” he said.









Initial success for Harbour Energy at play-opening deepwater exploration well in Indonesia - News for the Energy Sector


UK-listed Harbour Energy (LON:HBR) has announced initial success at its play-opening deepwater Timpan-1 exploration well offshore Indonesia in the North




www.energyvoice.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Harbour looks to confirm commerciality at potentially giant Indonesian gas discovery​UK operator has more work to do on its deep-water Timpan find — potentially the largest gas discovery in Indonesia in more than 20 years

13 July 2022 3:56 GMT UPDATED 13 July 2022 14:27 GMT
By Amanda Battersby


UK independent Harbour Energy is left wondering whether it has a commercial project on its hands with the deep-water Timpan field offshore Indonesia, despite making a significant play-opening gas condensate discovery with its initial wildcat on the structure.

The Timpan-1 exploration well, which was drilled to a total depth of 13,818 feet by the drillship West Capella on the Andaman II production sharing contract, encountered a 390-foot gas column in a high net-to-gross, fine-grained sandstone reservoir with associated permeability of one to 10 millidarcies.









Harbour looks to confirm commerciality at potentially giant Indonesian gas discovery | Upstream Online


UK operator has more work to do on its deep-water Timpan find — potentially the largest gas discovery in Indonesia in more than 20 years




www.upstreamonline.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

20.02.2019​Repsol announces huge gas discovery in Indonesia​- KBD-2X well completed in South Sumatra’s Sakakemang block estimated to contain at least 56.6 billion cubic meters of recoverable resources

home > Upstream, News from companies, Asia, General 20.02.2019 10:42 Hale Türkeş









Repsol and partners Petronas and Moeco made a huge gas discovery in Indonesia, which is the largest in the country in 18 years, and one of the ten largest finds in the world in the past 12 months, Repsol announced Tuesday.

According to the Spanish company's statement, the discovery was made in the Sakakemang block in South Sumatra, and the KBD-2X well completed along with partners Petronas and Japanese Moeco is estimated to contain at least 2 trillion cubic feet (56.6 billion cubic meters) of recoverable resources.

Repsol is the operator of the block with a 45 percent working interest. Petronas also owns a 45 percent interest while Moeco holds the remaining 10 percent.

According to the press release, Repsol will continue the exploratory work in the coming months with an additional planned appraisal well.

'Repsol has cooperated closely with [Indonesia's] SKK Migas on the exploration activity carried out in the block and continues to work on next steps with Indonesian authorities,' it said.
Founded by the Indonesian government, SKK Migas is a special task force for upstream oil and gas business activities.

According to the statement, Indonesia is the focus of Repsol's exploration investments in Southeast Asia. The company holds several onshore and offshore licenses in Sumatra, and plans to execute an intense drilling and seismic acquisition campaign in 2019 and 2020.
By Hale Turkes
Anadolu Agency









Repsol announces huge gas discovery in Indonesia


- KBD-2X well completed in South Sumatra’s Sakakemang block estimated to contain at least 56.6 billion cubic meters of recoverable resources - Anadolu Agency




www.aa.com.tr

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

In Andaman Block, Indonesia Finds World’s Largest Gas Resources​By Editorial Team 21/07/2022

Share
Tweet
Linkedin
Whatsapp
Email
*Summary*

The Ministry of Energy and Mineral Resources (ESDM) revealed that the gas resources potential in the Andamans is quite high, with an average finding of 6 trillion cubic feet (tcf) from each block being developed. The Director General of Oil and Gas Tutuka Ariadji claims that the Andamans gas resource potential is the largest discovery yet in the world.

According to him, the Ministry of Energy and Premier Oil Andaman Ltd, the Andaman II Block operator, identified potential gas resources reaching six tcf in the Timpan-2 exploration well. ESDM Ministry estimates the reserves are also found in other blocks in the Andamans, for example, the Andaman Block III. 

On July 18, Repsol Andaman B.V as the operator began drilling the Rencong-1X exploration well. "The average [output] is around six tcf, so if you collect the three blocks in Andaman, it can be bigger than the Masela Block," Tutuka said on Wednesday.









In Andaman Block, Indonesia Finds World’s Largest Gas Resources | D-Insights


The Ministry of Energy revealed that the gas resources potential in the Andamans is quite high, with an average finding of 6 trillion cubic feet (tcf) from each developed block.




dinsights.katadata.co.id

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

This is Masela block in Sulawesi island news update. The block is still not yet explored, still in preliminary stage

-----------------------------------------

Inpex to Get a Partner for the Abadi LNG Project by 2022: SKK Migas​By Editorial Team 18/07/2022

Share
Tweet
Linkedin
Whatsapp
Email
*Summary*

The Upstream Oil and Gas Business Regulatory Task Force (SKK Migas) targets Inpex Corporation to get partners working on the Masela Block Abadi LNG project by the end of this year. Head of SKK Migas Dwi Soetjipto said his agency would help Inpex seek partners this year.

While seeking partners, Inpex will finalize the approval of the Environmental Impact Analysis (AMDAL) document and the acquisition of non-forest land for the Abadi LNG project. "The Abadi Masela project is targeted for completion this year for its partnership and CCUS [carbon capture, utilization, and storage] studies," Dwi said on Friday.

SKK Migas is also still waiting for the revised plan of development (POD) from Inpex to include the CCUS facility in the Abadi LNG project. However, Inpex can only submit a revised POD if it has a new partner. "As far as I know, Inpex offers [the Abadi LNG Project] to various parties because it is quite attractive; the reserves are large," Dwi said.









Inpex to Get a Partner for the Abadi LNG Project by 2022: SKK Migas | D-Insights


SKK Migas targets Inpex Corporation to get partners working on the Masela Block Abadi LNG project by the end of this year. While looking for partners, Inpex will finalize the AMDAL document approval.




dinsights.katadata.co.id

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

This Tangguh train 3 project will likely to complete in the end of 2022. Japanese power plant will get 25 % of the out put, while Indonesia state owned electricity company, PLN, will get 75 % of the out put. This is long term contract and the price deal has been set particularly for PLN which will have much below market price since gas price in Indonesia is capped, much lower than current market price.


--------------------------------------------------

BP’s delayed Tangguh Train 3 LNG project is 90% finished​Indonesia’s Ministry of Energy and Mineral Resources has said that the progress of construction at the BP-led Tangguh Train 3 LNG project in Indonesia’s West Papua province has reached more than 90%.
By Damon Evans
28/06/2022, 5:26 am

© BP




The docked Chinese LNG tanker Min Rong at the Tangguh LNG plant jetty in Indonesia.
Register here for the Energy Voice daily newsletter, bringing you key news and insight from across the global energy landscape.

Sign Up
Indonesia’s Ministry of Energy and Mineral Resources has said that the progress of construction at the BP-led Tangguh Train 3 LNG project in Indonesia’s West Papua province has reached more than 90%.

The Director General of Oil and Gas at the Ministry of Energy and Mineral Resources, Tutuka Ariadji, is optimistic that the construction will be finished by March 2023. However, there are two challenges for BP to focus on, namely degreasing in the refinery acid gas removal unit (agru) and area compressor, as they could derail the current timeline. “If you want construction to be completed on time, then these two critical things must be completed,” local media reported him saying.

Last December, Indonesia’s upstream regulator SKK Migas reported that the start-up of BP’s (LON:BP) Tangguh liquefied natural gas (LNG) Train 3 project had been delayed again due to the pandemic. As a result it was expected to start up at the end of 2022.

Before the December announcement, SKK Migas had expected Train 3 at the LNG project to start-up in 2Q 2022. Construction at the project has been significantly delayed by the COVID-19 pandemic in Indonesia. Completion of the project was previously targeted for the third quarter of 2021, which already marked a delay by one year from its planned start-up after natural disasters had disrupted logistics.

When Train 3, initially expected to cost $8 billion before any delays, eventually comes online, the total capacity at Tangguh will be 11.4 million tonnes per year. While LNG from Train 1 and Train 2 is mostly for export, 75% of LNG from Train 3 would be supplied to state utility PLN and the remaining 25% for export to Japan’s Kansai Electric Power Company.









BP’s delayed Tangguh Train 3 LNG project is 90% finished


Indonesia’s Ministry of Energy and Mineral Resources has said that the progress of construction at the BP-led Tangguh Train 3 LNG project in Indonesia’s




www.energyvoice.com





​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Jambaran Tiung Biru Project Ready for Gas In​Wednesday, July 13, 2022 News 322
Share :






*Bojonegoro,* the Jambaran Tiung Biru (JTB) national strategic project is ready for _gas_ this July. The preparations have entered the final stage, especially ensuring that oil and gas safety standards have been met.

"For this _gas,_ there is still a little that needs to be repaired, _its safety is ensured._ We will wait a few more days and hopefully the problem can be resolved and then _the gas_ will be carried out," said Director General of Oil and Gas Tutuka Ariadji during a working visit to the Jambaran Project Tiung Biru in Bojonegoro, East Java, Wednesday (13/7).

Also participating in this visit were Deputy 1 of the Presidential Staff Office (KSP) Febry Calvin Tetelepta, Director of Upstream Oil and Gas Business Development Mustafid Gunawan and Director of Oil and Gas Program Development Dwi Anggoro Ismukurnianto, KSP Expert Hageng Suryo Nugroho, and President Director of PT Pertamina EP Cepu Awang Lazuardi.

According to Tutuka, currently all oil and gas equipment or installations in the JTB Project have been installed in the field. However, there are still aspects of oil and gas safety that need to be confirmed. "Regarding _safety_ , it must be ensured and in the oil and gas industry, _safety_ is number one," added Tutuka.




For information, this _gas_ is the initial stage of proving that the _equipment_ and installations are well integrated, as well as their implementation that still pays attention to oil and gas safety.
After _the gas in_ runs smoothly, the next stage is _gas on stream. _"After confirming that the equipment is functioning properly, then _gas will be on stream._ It still takes some more time," said Tutuka, who during his field visit had led a prayer so that this project could operate properly.

The government appreciates PT Pertamina EP Cepu (PEPC) for its achievements where JTB was successfully built by the nation's children. In addition, the oil and gas safety factor is also one of the main focuses because since 2017 there have been no work accidents.

"We highly appreciate PT Pertamina and PT Pertamina Cepu. We will continue to work together to be able to carry out this _gas_ well and then deliver gas from JTB to industries and companies that need it," said Tutuka.




On the same occasion, Deputy 1 of the Presidential Staff Office (KSP) Febry Calvin Tetelepta said that JTB is a strategic project because with this JTB project the gas supply in Java for industry can run well. "Therefore, in particular, we give our appreciation to PEPC, as well as Rekind and SKK Migas who have worked very seriously. So that in July this _gas will be in_ and in August it will be _on stream,”_ he said.

PEPC President Director Awang Blueuardi expressed his gratitude for the continuous support provided by the Government through the Directorate General of Oil and Gas and KSP in the success of this JTB Project. Regarding safety, according to Awang, JTB always prioritizes the _safety aspect. _He always emphasizes to his team to always prioritize safety at every stage of work towards _on stream. _“Don't sacrifice _safety_ to just pursue production. But we still try our _best effort_ for future improvements," said Awang.




The JTB project is projected to be a source of energy to meet the energy needs of the community and industry, as well as electricity, especially in East Java and Central Java.

This field can produce 315 MMSCFD of _raw gas and 2700 bcpd of condensate. _In addition, there is potential for additional production of up to 20 MMSCFD, so that there is an increase in _gas sales production_ from 172 MMSCFD to 192 MMSCFD. (TW/KDB)



https://migas.esdm.go.id/post/read/proyek-jambaran-tiung-biru-siap-gas-in

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Indos said:


> 20.02.2019​Repsol announces huge gas discovery in Indonesia​- KBD-2X well completed in South Sumatra’s Sakakemang block estimated to contain at least 56.6 billion cubic meters of recoverable resources
> 
> home > Upstream, News from companies, Asia, General 20.02.2019 10:42 Hale Türkeş
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Repsol and partners Petronas and Moeco made a huge gas discovery in Indonesia, which is the largest in the country in 18 years, and one of the ten largest finds in the world in the past 12 months, Repsol announced Tuesday.
> 
> According to the Spanish company's statement, the discovery was made in the Sakakemang block in South Sumatra, and the KBD-2X well completed along with partners Petronas and Japanese Moeco is estimated to contain at least 2 trillion cubic feet (56.6 billion cubic meters) of recoverable resources.
> 
> Repsol is the operator of the block with a 45 percent working interest. Petronas also owns a 45 percent interest while Moeco holds the remaining 10 percent.
> 
> According to the press release, Repsol will continue the exploratory work in the coming months with an additional planned appraisal well.
> 
> 'Repsol has cooperated closely with [Indonesia's] SKK Migas on the exploration activity carried out in the block and continues to work on next steps with Indonesian authorities,' it said.
> Founded by the Indonesian government, SKK Migas is a special task force for upstream oil and gas business activities.
> 
> According to the statement, Indonesia is the focus of Repsol's exploration investments in Southeast Asia. The company holds several onshore and offshore licenses in Sumatra, and plans to execute an intense drilling and seismic acquisition campaign in 2019 and 2020.
> By Hale Turkes
> Anadolu Agency
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Repsol announces huge gas discovery in Indonesia
> 
> 
> - KBD-2X well completed in South Sumatra’s Sakakemang block estimated to contain at least 56.6 billion cubic meters of recoverable resources - Anadolu Agency
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.aa.com.tr



So the latest finding shows it has at least 2 trillion cubic meters reserve. This is different location from Andaman gas reserve in Aceh province.

-------------------------

GEO ExPro

*In February 2019 Repsol announced that its Kali Berau Dalam-2X (KBD-2X) well had found at least 2 Tcf of recoverable gas, making it the largest discovery in Indonesia for 18 years.*

This article appeared in Vol. 16, No. 2 - 2019

Largest Gas Discovery in Indonesia in 18 Years​



In February 2019 Repsol announced that its Kali Berau Dalam-2X (KBD-2X) well had found at least 2 Tcf of recoverable gas, making it the largest discovery in Indonesia for 18 years – since the Cepu discovery in 2001 – and one of the ten biggest finds in the world in the last 12 months. Prior to drilling, the prospect was estimated to hold in the region of 1.5 Tcfg, or over 250 MMboe.

KBD-2X is in the 4.7 hectare Sakakemang Block, about 100 km north-west of Palembang on the southern part of the Indonesian island of Sumatra. The original well in the prospect, which targeted the pre-Tertiary fractured basement play, had well control issues and was re-entered earlier this year. It is hoped that this discovery will bring a much needed boost to Indonesia’s energy supply situation, particularly as it lies only 25 km from the Grissik gas plant, which gathers and processes production primarily from ConocoPhilips-operated Corridor PSC, where supply is expected to start to decline from 2024.

As operator, Repsol holds a 45% stake in the permit. Its partners are Petronas, which farmed into 45% of the block in January 2019 and MOECO, with 10%. Repsol holds several licenses in Sumatra, both onshore and offshore, and plans to execute an intense drilling and seismic acquisition campaign during 2019 and 2020.









Largest Gas Discovery in Indonesia in 18 Years


In February 2019 Repsol announced that its Kali Berau Dalam--2X (KBD-2X) well had found at least 2 Tcf of recoverable gas, making it the largest discovery in Indonesia for 18 years.



www.geoexpro.com





Conoco Philip operation in Indonesia has been bough by our national private own company, PT Medco Energy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Aceh has promising oil and gas potential: Ministry​6 hours ago





The director general of oil and gas at the Energy and Mineral Resources Ministry, Tutuka Ariadji. (ANTARA/HO-Humas Kementerian ESDM)

*If the (gas deposit) is found again, (Andaman) blocks I, II, and III (could) be the (ones with the) largest (supply) in the world. (This is) because it indeed is huge*

Jakarta (ANTARA) - The Energy and Mineral Resources Ministry has stated that Aceh has promising oil and gas potential, as more deposits were found in the Andaman Block.

Director General of oil and gas at the Energy and Mineral Resources Ministry, Tutuka Ariadji, stated that the Andaman Block comprised three areas -- Andaman I managed by Mubadala Petroleum RSC Ltd, Andaman II managed by Premier Oil Andaman Ltd, and Andaman III under Repsol Andaman BV's management -- with the estimated potential of each area being six trillion cubic feet.

Ariadji stated that his administration was currently awaiting the results of analysis that might be the biggest global finding yet.

“If the (gas deposit) is found again, (Andaman) blocks I, II, and III (could) be the (ones with the) largest (supply) in the world. (This is) because it indeed is huge," he said on Saturday.


*Related news: MyPertamina app can help tackle fuel fraud: Official*


The ministry remarked that Premier Oil's efforts to drill had resulted in discovery of the gas deposit in Timpan Well, Andaman II Block.

Andaman III's efforts also led to a satisfying result.

"Now, we are in the middle of the drilling process in Rencong Well. We will wait this year," he stated.

Apart from the Andaman I, II, and III Blocks, more gas potential was expected to be discovered from the Meulaboh Offshore North West Aceh block and Singkil Offshore South West Aceh block through a joint study.

The access to bid document of both blocks kicked off from July 20, 2022, to September 2, 2022. The deadline to submit the participation document was set on September 6, 2022.


*Related news: Oil and gas industry striving to address human resources issues*

"Singkil Block has big (potential). Meulaboh (also has) big (potential). So (the potential of) discovery is rather likely," he remarked.

Although the two areas offer promising gas potential, the complex geological situation there posed a challenge.

The other gas work area in Aceh is Arakundo block. It was offered through a regular bid.

The access to bid document of Arakundo kicked off from July 20, 2022, to November 15, 2022. The deadline to submit the participation document was set on November 17, 2022.


*Related news: Expect biogenic shallow gas use to realize energy independence

Related news: Vehicles account for nearly half of gas emissions: Jakarta Governor*
Reporter: Sugiharto P, Mecca Yumna
Editor: Fardah Assegaf









Aceh has promising oil and gas potential: Ministry - ANTARA News


The Energy and Mineral Resources Ministry has stated that Aceh has promising oil and gas potential, as more deposits were found in the Andaman ...




en.antaranews.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Indonesia offers 6 oil and gas blocks for bidding​
20 Jul 2022 03:50PM
(Updated: 20 Jul 2022 04:30PM)

JAKARTA: Indonesia is offering five exploration oil and gas working areas and one exploitation working area across the country in its first bidding round of this year, a senior energy official said on Wednesday (Jul 20).

The oil and gas blocks have a total potential resources of 3.94 billion barrels of oil and 14.08 trillion cubic feet of gas, energy ministry data showed.

Those offered are offshore Northwest Aceh, offshore Southwest Aceh, and Arakundo in Aceh, Bawean in offshore East Java, Bengara 1 in North Kalimantan and Maratua 2 in offshore Makassar Strait.

Tutuka Ariadji, the ministry's director-general of oil and gas, said the government had improved the contractor's split and offers flexibility in a production sharing scheme.
It had also lowered a shareable First Tranche Petroleum (FTP) to 10 per cent from 20 per cent to attract more bidders.

FTP is the portion of oil or gas produced and set aside before any deduction is made for recovery of operating costs and production handling costs, which the government and the contractor are entitled to.

Source: Reuters/ga









Indonesia offers 6 oil and gas blocks for bidding


JAKARTA: Indonesia is offering five exploration oil and gas working areas and one exploitation working area across the country in its first bidding round of this year, a senior energy official said on Wednesday (Jul 20). The oil and gas blocks have a total potential resources of 3.94 billion...




www.channelnewsasia.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

It is expected that 10 Years from now RI Will have abundant Gas surplus !​



Photo: Masela Block (Doc.Reuters)


NEWS - Robertus Andrianto, CNBC Indonesia
30 August 2022 09:45


*Bali, CNBC Indonesia - *The Ministry of Energy and Mineral Resources (ESDM) noted that Indonesia's gas resources are abundant. Director General of Oil and Gas Tutuka Ariadji revealed that Indonesia's oil and gas resources will be abundant in the future.


Tutuka revealed this at the Parallel Energy Transitions Working Group (ETWG) Agenda of the G20 Presidency of Indonesia, entitled _Exploring Short-term Solutions for the Global Gas Crisis_, Monday (29/8/2022).

Indonesia's oil and gas balance in 2022-2030 is predicted to be able to meet all domestic production demands, both from existing supply, project supply, and potential supply. Plus the role of LNG will be more optimal. As projected, there will be an increase in LNG production in 2028.

"In the next 10 years, Indonesia will have a gas surplus of up to 1,715 MMSCFD, coming from potential projects in various regions in Indonesia," said Tutuka.

The gas projections come from several giant Indonesian gas projects, including the Masela Block perpetual field gas project which is predicted to produce in the middle of this decade. Then the Indonesian Deepwater Development (IDD) project is expected to support the production of Bontang Liquefied Natural Gas (LNG).

"There are also Andaman and Agung, who are expected to contribute to the gas balance in the long run," he added.

Bontang LNG production in 2026 is expected to reach 28 cargoes, then it will double to 56 cargoes. Meanwhile, the production of the Masela Block is estimated that in 2008 LNG production will be around 150 cargoes and until 2035 the production is relatively stable.

Tutuka explained that as much as 64.3% of Indonesia's gas production in 2021, namely 5,734 BBTUD, was used to meet domestic needs. Meanwhile, of the total production, as much as 27.45% for industrial needs, 22.18% for exports in the form of LNG, fertilizers by 12.08%, exports by 13.14%, and electricity by 11.9%.

Indonesia utilizes gas for domestic needs in the form of LNG and LPG by 8.56% and 1.56%, respectively. A small part of the remaining consumption is for municipal gas and transportation fuel.

Tutuka also said that Indonesia is not directly affected by the volatile gas market conditions, where the price is constantly increasing. " As a producer and exporter, Indonesia is not directly affected by gas market conditions," he said in the forum.

Indonesia was also able to export LNG to several countries throughout 2021 with a sales volume of 460 million MMBTU. China as the largest export destination country with a volume of around 250 million MMBTU, followed by South Korea at 80.23 million MMBTU and Japan at 63.76 million MMBTU.

Meanwhile, downstream LNG Indonesia exports as much as 111 million MMBTU with the main destinations of Japan, South Korea, and China Taipei.









Melimpah Ruah, 10 Tahun Lagi RI Bakal Surplus Gas!


Pasokan gas Indonesia diperkirakan masih akan melimpah di masa depan




www.cnbcindonesia.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

The Long Road of The Indonesian Deep Sea Oil and Gas Project After Being Left by Chevron​





The _Indonesia Deepwater Development_ or IDD phase II oil and gas project is rumored to be managed by ENI. The Italian oil and gas company officially took the _participating interest_ (PI) from PT Chevron Pacific Indonesia.

The Minister of Energy and Mineral Resources (ESDM), Arifin Tasrif, admitted that his party had established a cooperation contract (KKKS) that would replace Chevron's position in the deep sea project located in the Kutai Basin, East Kalimantan. But unfortunately, Arifin did not give more details.

"It's _fixed_, it's final again. So you don't have _to mention it_," said Arifin when met on the sidelines of the 2022 IPA Convention with _the theme "Addressing the Dual Challenge: Meeting Indonesia's Energy Needs While Mitigating Risks of Climate Change_", at the Jakarta Convention Center (JCC) on Wednesday (21/9).

Furthermore, said Arifin, the PSC that will replace Chevron is already at the current location of IDD's work area, complete with ready-to-use facilities. Arifin also asked the public to wait for the official announcement which will be announced at the end of this year.
"He is already there, the facilities can also be used so that his investment can be more efficient," said Arifin.

Head of SKK Migas Dwi Soetjipto hopes that the announcement of the IDD operator can be completed this year. Eni's position in an effort to take over the oil and gas block is quite strategic because it already has production facilities not far from IDD, namely the Muara Bakau Block and merakes field, East Sepinggan Block, East Kalimantan.

Eni's decision will determine the operational target (onstream) of the oil and gas project. The government's benchmark, IDD Phase II will start production in 2025.
Also Read​The IDD is located in the Kutai Basin, the same province. "Hopefully the end of this year can be clearer. The target is later this year. The operator will be clear," said Dwi at the Ministry of Energy and Mineral Resources Office on Monday (15/8).

The news of Chevron's departure from the IDD project came in early August. The company from the United States is said to be negotiating its participation rights for US$ 5 billion or around Rp 73 trillion.

The company reasoned that the IDD phase II phase project consisting of the Ganal Block and the Rapak Block did not enter the company's economy. The project also cannot compete with Chevron's portfolio globally.

Initially, Chevron had secured approval of the development plan or PoD project idd in 2008. However, in 2013 the company proposed a revision as the price of oil rose. The investment value of the project increased to US$ 12 billion. The revision of the proposal in 2013 was immediately rejected by the government.

Chevron again submitted a PoD proposal with an investment value of US$ 9 billion in 2015, accompanied by a request for incentives in the form of investment credit above 100%. The government again rejected the proposal.

Later, Chevron proposed another PoD revision and contract extension this year but did not reach an agreement with the government, especially regarding the profit-sharing scheme. The government requires Chevron to use a gross split scheme in the IDD phase II project.



ENI Ambil Alih Proyek Migas Laut Dalam IDD dari Chevron

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Bid Winner of Central Jabung Oil and Gas Block Linked to House Speaker​Translator​Ricky Mohammad Nugraha​Editor​Laila Afifa​29 December 2022 17:14 WIB​





*TEMPO.CO*, *Jakarta* - The consortium of PT Cipta Niaga Gemilang and PT Rukun Raharja has been named the winners in the auction for the Central Jabung oil and gas working area located in the Riau Province, the Energy and Mineral Resources Ministry announced on Wednesday.

“The team appoints the consortium comprising PT Cipta Niaga Gemilang and PT Rukun Raharja to the Central Jabung working area,” said the Ministry’s director general of oil and natural gas Tutuka Ariadji in the Youtube broadcast on December 28.

The total definite committed investment in the first 3 years of exploration amount to US$16.5 million with a handwritten bonus of US$150,000. The commitment includes 3 G&G studies, 500 km of 2D seismic acquisition and processing, and 2 exploration wells at the site located in Jambi and Riau Islands.


In its entirety, this working area spans a total of 8,728.34 square meters and contains potential oil and gas resources of 200 Million barrels of oil equivalent (MMboe). The Central Jabung Block is offered using a cost recovery contract with a sharing split to 70:30 (oil) and 60:40 (gas).

"We appeal to the auction winners to properly carry out the definite commitments that have been set," Tutuka reminded.

*Brief Company Background *

PT Cipta Niaga Gemilang is listed as a company focused on the compressed natural gas (CNG) industry that serves the needs of the industrial, vehicle (NGV), and household (city gas) markets. Meanwhile, PT Rukun Raharja Tbk. is an integrated energy provider company from upstream to downstream, covering gas infrastructure, gas trading, power generation, and upstream energy business.

An interesting trivia is that 32.74 percent of shares of this company are owned by Hapsoro Sukmonohadi – husband of House of Representatives (DPR) Speaker Puan Maharani – and was initially established in 1993 as a property firm.

Based on the records of _Bisnis.com, _Hapsoro is also linked to indirect ownership of RAJA by PT Sentosa Bersama Mitra (32.13 percent) and PT Basis Utama Prima or Basis Investment (12,22 percent).

The Central Jabung oil and gas block has been considered by the company to be one of its strategic investments in 2022. Among other activities at the oil block, the company listed in IDX as RAJA has allocated US$1 million to fund a joint study in Central Jabung.

*BISNIS*









Bid Winner of Central Jabung Oil and Gas Block Linked to House Speaker


A consortium reportedly linked to House Speaker has been named the direct auction winner over the Central Jabung oil and gas working area.




en.tempo.co









Puan Maharani, Indonesia current house speaker, she is also granddaughter of Soekarno


----------



## Indos

Conrad Asia Energy Officially Manages Two Oil and Gas Blocks in Aceh for 30 Years​Story from Happy Fajrian • Yesterday 13.59






Conrad Asia Energy was officially appointed as the manager of the North West Aceh Offshore Oil and Gas Working Area (WK), Meulaboh and WK Offshore South West Aceh, Singkil for 30 years or until 2053.

This decision was made after Conrad Asia Energy CEO Miltos Xynogalas and Energy and Mineral Resources Minister Arifin Tasrif signed a revenue sharing contact at the Ministry of Energy and Mineral Resources Office on Thursday (5/1).

Director General of Oil and Gas Tutuka Ariadji said that the total investment of the definite commitment from the signing of the production sharing contract for the two WKs reached US$ 30 million or equivalent to Rp. 468 billion at an exchange rate of Rp. 15,613 per US dollar, and a signature bonus of US$ 100,000 or Rp. 1.56 billion.

Also Read​

Winning the Auction, Conrad Asia Energy Manages Two Oil and Gas WKs in Aceh​
"The two _cost recovery_ revenue sharing contacts are exploration contracts with a period of 30 years with _a split_ revenue share of 60:40 for oil and 55:45 for gas," Tutuka said.

Met after the signing ceremony of the production sharing contract, Miltos Xynogalas said this step was the company's action to expand the scope of oil and gas exploration activities in Indonesia.

Before being officially appointed as the manager of Meulaboh WK and Singkil WK, Conrad had been an operator in the Duyung Block located in the West Natuna Basin, Natuna Waters.

"Our main asset is in Natuna, Duyung PSC. Now we are expanding it. We move to a new area. Aceh is new to us," Xynogalas said.

Signing of the Singkil and Meulaboh Conrad Asia Energy oil and gas working area contracts with the Ministry of Energy and Mineral Resources. (Katadata/Muhammad Fajar Riyandanu)


ESDM Announces Auction Winners of Two Oil and Gas WKs, Total Investment of RP 490 M​
He also said that the company is still unable to produce oil and gas from the two blocks in the near future. According to Xynogalas, Conrad still needs enough time to transport oil and gas from Meulaboh WK and Singkil WK.

"It's a little premature to say now. But it will probably be more than 3-4 years from now. So, not in the near future, because there is still an exploration process and it takes time to _be on stream_," said Xynogalas.

As for WK Offshore North West Aceh, Meulaboh is located off the coast of Aceh covering an area of 9,182 km2 with a total potential of around 800 million billion barrels of oil and 4.8 trillion cubic feet (TCF) of gas.

Meanwhile, WK Offshore South West Aceh, Singkil is located off the coast of Aceh covering an area of 10,700 km2 with a total potential of around 1.4 billion barrels of oil and 8.6 trillion cubic feet (TCF) of gas.

Also Read​

SKK Migas Adds EOR Implementation in Jatibarang, Jabung to Rokan​



Conrad Asia Energy Resmi Kelola Dua Blok Migas di Aceh selama 30 Tahun




​


----------



## Indos

ESDM Explores Development of Giant Oil and Gas Potential in Warim Basin of Papua​Story from Happy Fajrian • Yesterday 3:39 p.m.

The Ministry of Energy and Mineral Resources is exploring the development of the Warim oil and gas basin located in East Papua, an area bordering Papua New Guinea. This basin is claimed to have the potential for large oil and gas resources or _giant discovery_.

Director General of Oil and Gas, Tutuka Ariadji, said that his party is currently in communication with the Ministry of Environment and Forestry (KLHK) to continue the permit for the development of the basin, which is located in the national park or conservation forest area.

The Warim Basin is one of the ten areas that has the potential to have the largest oil and gas reserves as well as the Sakakemang Block in South Sumatra where gas reserves of up to 2 trillion cubic feet (TCF) have been found.

In addition to Warim and Sakakemang, other potential areas are located in North Sumatra (Mesozoic Play), Central Sumatra (Basin Center), and South Sumatra (Fractured Basement Play).

Then Offshore Tarakan, NE Java-Makassar Strait, Kutai Offshore, Buton Offshore, Northern Papua (Plio-Pleistocene & Miocene Sandtone Play) and Bird Body Papua (Jurassic Sandstone Play).

"This Warim is what we are focusing on, Warim is there is gas and there is huge oil, _giant_. It exceeds the Masela Block," Tutuka said.

Previously, the Warim Block was managed by ConocoPhillips. However, in 2015 the oil and gas company from the United States (US) released its shares in the block.

Vice President Commercial ConocoPhillips Indonesia at that time, Taufik Ahmad, said that the company sold the Warim Block due to logistical and licensing obstacles.



ESDM Jajaki Pengembangan Potensi Migas Jumbo di Cekungan Warim Papua


----------



## Indos

Ministry of Energy and Mineral Resources Reveals Oil and Gas Potential of Warim Basin Exceeds Masela Block​2 hours ago



*KONTAN.CO.ID - JAKARTA.* The Ministry of Energy and Mineral Resources (ESDM) revealed that there is a jumbo oil and gas potential from the Warim Basin in Papua.

Director General of Oil and Gas of the Ministry of Energy and Mineral Resources Tutuka Ariadji said that oil and gas resources in the Warim Basin are even estimated to exceed those in the Masela Block.

"The big basin is in Papua which borders Papua New Guinea, there is a fairly large WK (working area), called Warim. That's what we're focusing on, yes. Warim there is oil and there is gas. That's huge," said Tutuka as quoted from an official statement, Monday (9/1).

Tutuka continued, despite its jumbo potential, oil and gas development in the Warim Basin encountered challenges given its location adjacent to the National Park. Lorentz.

The government is currently trying to recalculate its potential outside the park. "We're trying to _approach _outside the park, it's still big what's the size of our target," Tutuka said.

The Ministry of Energy and Mineral Resources is working with the Ministry of Environment and Forestry to resolve this obstacle.

In addition to Warim, the Government also focuses on developing oil and gas basins in Buton, Warin, Aru and Timor located in the eastern part of Indonesia. Currently, Indonesia has 70 basins that have not been explored.



Kementerian ESDM Ungkap Potensi Migas Cekungan Warim Melebihi Blok Masela


----------



## Indos

The Deputy Minister of Energy and Mineral Resources claims that Indonesia has 10 areas with potential jumbo gas reserves​Reporter: *Febrina Ratna Iskana* | Editor: *Azis Husaini





Friday, 01 March 2019 / 14:28 WIB

KONTAN.CO.ID -JAKARTA. *The Ministry of Energy and Mineral Resources (ESDM) strives to increase oil and gas (oil and gas) production, one of which is through exploration activities. According to Deputy Minister of Energy and Mineral Resources Arcandra Tahar, Indonesia still has _giant oil_ and gas potential in several regions.

One of these areas is South Sumatra (_Fractured Basement Play_) which has recently discovered natural gas reserves of 2 trillion cubic feet (TCF) of gas in the Sakakemang Working Area, Bayung Lencir District, Musi Banyuasin Regency, South Sumatra. Sakakemang's working area is operated by Repsol.

"Hopefully this can raise the spirit of exploration in Indonesia in the future, because there are still many of our basins and our plays that have not been explored, and it turns out that Alhamdulillah, we found new ones," said Arcandra in a press release on Friday (1/3).

The Special Task Force for Upstream Oil and Gas Business Activities (SKK Migas) has also identified at least 10 potential Giant Discoveries namely North Sumatra (Mesozoic Play), Center of Sumatra (Basin Center), South Sumatra (Fractured Basement Play), Offshore Tarakan, NE Java-Makassar Strait, Kutai Offshore, Buton Offshore, Northern Papua (Plio-Pleistocene & Miocene Sandtone Play), Bird Body Papua (Jurassic Sandstone Play), and Warim Papua.

Arcandra said that the potential of the existing gas basin will be optimized with hard work, new technology, and in line with the adjustment of the fiscal system policy of the oil and gas industry.

"As long as we are serious about running all exploration programs, as well as support from the government to facilitate the upstream oil and gas business in Indonesia, including in this case encouraging the use of gross splits," said Arcandra.

In the future, the Government will also facilitate the offering of Oil and Gas Working Areas (WK) to investors. Data regarding the listed Basins, will be opened for analysis.



https://industri.kontan.co.id/news/wamen-esdm-klaim-indonesia-miliki-10-wilayah-berpotensi-cadangan-gas-jumbo


----------



## Indos

Petronas Is Said to Be Interested in Managing the East Natuna Block with Pertamina​
SKK Migas revealed that Petronas is interested in managing the East Natuna Block with Pertamina. This block has a gas content of 222 trillion cubic feet (TCF).

By Muhamad Fajar Riyandanu
5 Oktober 2022, 14:34






Petronas is interested in managing the East Natuna Block with Pertamina.

Malaysian oil and gas company Petronas is reportedly interested in becoming one of the gas field managers in the East Natuna Block with PT Pertamina (Persero).
SKK Migas said that Petronas had expressed interest in developing the East Natuna Block in Natuna waters.

The Head of SKK Migas, Dwi Soetjipto, said that his party would bring Petronas together with Pertamina as the operator in the East Natuna Block. The meeting is scheduled to be held next week.

"Maybe next week start talking. We also ask Petronas to send a letter also if this is the case," said Dwi when met by reporters at the SKK Migas Media Gathering in Bandung, Tuesday (4/10).

Dwi added that currently gas mining activities in the East Natuna Block have stopped due to the decision of ExxonMobil and PTT EP, which were previously part of the East Natuna consortium with Pertamina, to leave and not continue cooperation.

"Petronas is interested, of course, with Pertamina as the assignment operator. It's not a walk yet. If there are other parties who are interested, they can attract Pertamina," said Dwi.
*The East Natuna block is estimated to have a gas potential of up to 222 trillion cubic feet (TCF) with a carbon dioxide or CO2 content of 71%. With these conditions, the gas that can be exploited is only in the range of 46 TCF.*

Dwi continued, along with the development of gas separation technology with carbon dioxide or _Carbon Capture, Utilization & Storage_ (CCUS), the CO2 constraints in the East Natuna Block are considered to be overcome.

Petronas is considered a company capable of managing gas fields with high CO2 content. Because currently Pertonas is also managing oil and gas projects in Malaysia which have a CO2 content of up to 70%.

"We immediately pushed Petronas for the East Natuna Block which had not been cultivated for a long time due to high CO2. With CCUS, there is a bright spot to deal with it," said Dwi.









Petronas Disebut Berminat Kelola Blok East Natuna Bersama Pertamina - Migas Katadata.co.id


SKK Migas mengungkapkan bahwa Petronas berminat untuk mengelola Blok East Natuna bersama Pertamina. Blok ini memiliki kandungan gas sebesar 222 triliun kaki kubik (TCF).




katadata.co.id


----------



## Indos

Indonesia to continue supplying natural gas to S’pore after contract expires in 2023: Minister​




An aerial view of the LNG terminal on Jurong Island. The terminal allows Singapore to import natural gas from around the world. PHOTO: SLNGCORP.COM


PUBLISHED

OCT 25, 2022, 4:41 PM SGT

SINGAPORE - Indonesia will continue supplying natural gas to Singapore from South Sumatra when an existing sales agreement expires in 2023, the country’s Minister for Energy and Mineral Resources told The Straits Times on Tuesday.

Mr Arifin Tasrif said a decision had been concluded and that the new supply agreement will be for a period of “five years”.

When asked when the decision, along with other details, will be announced, he said: “Well, they are going to sign for the formality, so you are going to have to wait... within this week.” 


Singapore depends on imported gas for about 95 per cent of its electricity needs and is vulnerable to any shifts globally in supply-demand fundamentals.

ST understands from industry sources and analysts that the gas supply agreement that is due to expire in 2023 involves Singapore firm Gas Supply Pte Ltd (GSPL). According to its website, GSPL was set up in 2000 as a subsidiary of PowerGas to import natural gas into Singapore.

The GSPL website said the company had signed a gas sales agreement with Indonesian state oil firm Pertamina in February 2001 for the supply of 2.27 trillion standard cubic ft (TCF) of natural gas from South Sumatra. It also noted that the supply agreement, which was valued at US$9 billion (S$12.8 billion), took effect in 2003 and was contracted to run for 20 years.


When contacted by ST in September, the Energy Market Authority (EMA) said: “We are not able to comment on the specifics of gas supply agreements as these are commercially sensitive.”

The GSPL website lists Mr Alan Heng as its chief executive officer, a position he has held since 2011. Mr Heng, an energy market veteran who was previously with US energy giant ExxonMobil, was recently appointed by Temasek-backed Pavilion Energy as its group CEO.

Pavilion Energy declined to comment on the deal, but noted in an e-mail response to ST in September: “Pavilion Energy collaborates with GSPL in the Singapore market to provide gas buyers with access to both piped natural gas and liquefied natural gas (LNG) for supply and optimisation of their gas portfolios. Alan, our group CEO, is also the CEO of GSPL, a position he has held since April 2011.”

Analysts said being able to secure long-term supplies provides the Republic with a much-needed medium-term runway of stability at a time of heightened volatility and swelling geopolitical tensions as a result of the Russia-Ukraine war that has severely hit global energy markets.

Mr Prateek Pandey, Rystad Energy’s vice-president of exploration and production research for South-east Asia, said: “The extension of piped gas imports not only reduces the burden of expensive spot LNG in the near term, but it also gives Singapore some breathing room to accelerate development plans to increase the share of renewables in the power mix.”

He added that LNG’s market share as part of the country’s primary power generation feedstock fuel will inevitably expand over the longer term, particularly since the Indonesian gas fields supplying Singapore have been in decline.

Mr Pandey said natural gas imports from South Sumatra make up around 40 per cent of total pipeline supply flowing from Indonesia to Singapore.

Singapore’s Sembcorp Industries also buys gas from Indonesia. The listed entity has a purchase agreement to import natural gas from West Natuna. The contract expires in 2028, the company had said earlier in 2022. EMA notes on its website that Singapore also imports gas from Malaysia.









Indonesia to continue supplying natural gas to S’pore after contract expires in 2023: Minister


SINGAPORE - Indonesia will continue supplying natural gas to Singapore from South Sumatra when an existing sales agreement expires in 2023, the country’s Minister for Energy and Mineral Resources told The Straits Times on Tuesday. Read more at straitstimes.com.




www.straitstimes.com


----------



## Indos

Indonesia aim to export natural gas to Vietnam in 2026​






Saturday, 24 Dec 2022
8:05 PM MYT

JAKARTA, Dec 24 (Reuters): Indonesia aims to export natural gas to Vietnam starting 2026 from the Tuna offshore block located near the Indonesian and Vietnamese maritime border, the country's energy minister has announced.

South-East Asia's biggest economy may deliver 100 to 150 million standard cubic feet per day (MMSCFD) of gas through a gas pipeline from the Tuna block operated by Harbour Energy, energy minister Arifin Tasrif told reporters.

The Tuna oilfield, with around 100 million barrels of oil equivalent, was discovered in April 2014, the company's website shows.









Indonesia aim to export natural gas to Vietnam in 2026


Indonesia aims to export natural gas to Vietnam starting 2026 from the Tuna offshore block located near the Indonesian and Vietnamese maritime border, the country's energy minister has announced.




www.thestar.com.my


----------

